
Super Mario 64 port for Windows and Linux supposedly based On leaked source code - robarr
https://www.polygon.com/2020/5/4/21246880/super-mario-64-dx12-4k-native-no-emulator-download-hidden
======
djsumdog
I remember playing this on UltraHLE (one of the first playable N64 emulators)
way back in the day. Given the potential for malicious software piggybacking
on zips of this thing, I'll probably stick to my ROM of this game and a modern
N64 emulator. Still really cool though. I wish we could see some kind of blog
post on it, but it's difficult I'm sure with stolen source code.

~~~
snalty
I think it's more likely that this is based on this decompilation someone did
rather than the source leak, so hopefully that's less legally shady and we
will see a repo or blog post soon.

[https://github.com/n64decomp/sm64](https://github.com/n64decomp/sm64)

